# Conceal Carry Holsters



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I am a little nervous to buy a holster off the internet till I've tried it on for conceal carry. Where is the best place to go look at them? I am willing to travel anywhere in Salt Lake or Davis County, even Weber if need be.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First off you have to define your carry needs. IWB? Pocket? What firearm will you be using? I agree that its best to hold them in hand, but thats going to be impossible to do with some of the better, quality made to order things. In those cases you are better off to find someone who has the holster you want and talk to them about it.

I needed a holster that has no chance of giving away I had a firearm in it. With that in mind I did some research into pocketholsters stealthy zipper holster. I did a write up on it here. Its a quality made piece let me tell you. Very happy with it and no-one has a clue it holds a gun, while still being quickly accessable.

http://www.utahsportsmen.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=180

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Utahgreenhead, I had the same problem. But most sporting goods store's will allow you to take your firearm into the store and actually try to size up your firearm with the type of holster you want or need. At least I got some idea's what I needed / wanted. I still bought several from e-bay.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lookup Ugly Bald Guy holsters....very well made and always a perfect fit.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> Lookup Ugly Bald Guy holsters....very well made and always a perfect fit.


Woah I love the 6 gun holsters, really nice!

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

HBELeatherworks.com . He is in North Salt Lake.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat at the moment. Has anyone seen an all-encompassing chart of just how big a specific gun is concidered to be?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't really help with what you're asking, but I will say that I'm sold on custom holsters. I pissed away a lot of good money before I figured that one out. Now days, I go with these guys: http://nevadagunleather.com/ Excellent craftsmanship and they'll make just about whatever you want.

Aside from that line of thinking, I've given these guys some business: http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

Meantime, if you want to buy some trash holsters, I've got a big collection. :lol:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Greenhead, are you trying to fit a somewhat common gun? It seems they all list standard models for everything but my latest toy...a Walther PPK/S. And I think I want a tuckable, anybody tried them?

Edit: That guy in Nevada lists an IWB for my gun for $40! That's cheaper than the name brands.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a sibling that loves the smart carry holster. Likes deep concealment. Also Nay's custom leather has done some nice holsters. He's in Sandy IIRC.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for the slow response. I was gone for a couple of days. I just recently purchased a S&W J frame 38. Unfortunately I work at a job that requires me to wear a shirt and tie. So I am looking for an ankle holster. I am not a big buy off the internet person. I like to look at and feel something before I buy it. I haven't had a chance to make it to Gallensons yet, but I plan to this weekend. I was also going to go to Dougs, and Cabelas to see what else is out there.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

If you can at least “try on” one of the same brand you are probably okay ordering on-line. I have never been turned down on a request to try holsters so long as the gun was brought into the shop empty, open and held in a safe manner. If they tell you no then go somewhere else to spend your money.


----------

